# IT jobs



## zeeb0

Hello,

The main page has an article talking of the skills shortage blah blah blah.. it names IT as a shortage area.. Is this true? Wheneve i have seen this kind of thing said previously it turns out to be crud. Also is speaking german needed for all jobs?

Just out of interest as you lot are already there!

Z


----------



## James3214

Yes, it is true. As you have probably read, Germany's economy is growing a lot faster and seems to be coming out of the downturn a lot better than other EU countries. There seem to be a lot more jobs available now and especially in IT and Engineering but again it depends on your skills you have and in some cases you don't need to speak German either. 
Judging from going out and making friends in the international and expat community, I have noticed a lot more people from European and the emerging EEA countries starting jobs or contracts in the Rhein-Main area.
Also, the Govt, unions and industry seemed to have improved the working laws in Germany to make them more flexible something that they weren't know for before the crisis. Saying that, I think a lot of the jobs or contracts on offer at the moment are short time as don't forget it still costs a lot in Germany to employ someone permanently, especially the older they are.


----------



## theresoon

Are these jobs for the very experienced or people who are just starting out?


----------



## theresoon

zeeb0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> The main page has an article talking of the skills shortage blah blah blah.. it names IT as a shortage area.. Is this true? Wheneve i have seen this kind of thing said previously it turns out to be crud. Also is speaking german needed for all jobs?
> 
> Just out of interest as you lot are already there!
> 
> Z


Zeebo,

What main page?


----------



## James3214

I think 'Zeebo' means this article which is under the news articles on the 'HOME' page above.
Here is the link anyway
Germany looking for solutions to chronic shortage of skilled workers


----------



## theresoon

Thanks James. Very interesting article.

Do you know how I can find more info? For instance, would companies allow IT people to telecommute, do they use consultants? My husband has over 20 years experience on Wall Street and Cyprus is not the place for someone like him, but he doesn't want to go back to NYC.


----------



## James3214

I would of thought to look on some of the popular German IT job sites like Stepstone.de or jobserve.de.
Again, success will depend on the skills your husband has and his German language ability. I would of thought it would be almost near impossible to get a 'telecommuting' job unless you have a really, really special skill in demand. Indeed, in my experience 'telecommuting' has only ever been offered to long serving employees who had special skills/knowledge and could or no longer wanted to commute. There are a lot of companies using consultants in the IT and banking sectors but these are increasingly coming from Eastern European countries (some of whom have a very good level of German) and other countries such as India and these are the people you will have to compete with if you wish to get work. I am not sure of your exact age and nationality/EU working rights, etc but these should also be considered.
After 20 years on Wall Street, I can probably understand why your husband wishes to move but don't restrict your search to Germany only. I am sure there are also opportunities in other EU countries (Benelux,Scandinavia for example) where it is more the skills that are needed rather than the need to speak the native language.
Hope this helps. Good luck in your search.


----------



## theresoon

James3214 said:


> I would of thought to look on some of the popular German IT job sites like Stepstone.de or jobserve.de.
> Again, success will depend on the skills your husband has and his German language ability. I would of thought it would be almost near impossible to get a 'telecommuting' job unless you have a really, really special skill in demand. Indeed, in my experience 'telecommuting' has only ever been offered to long serving employees who had special skills/knowledge and could or no longer wanted to commute. There are a lot of companies using consultants in the IT and banking sectors but these are increasingly coming from Eastern European countries (some of whom have a very good level of German) and other countries such as India and these are the people you will have to compete with if you wish to get work. I am not sure of your exact age and nationality/EU working rights, etc but these should also be considered.
> After 20 years on Wall Street, I can probably understand why your husband wishes to move but don't restrict your search to Germany only. I am sure there are also opportunities in other EU countries (Benelux,Scandinavia for example) where it is more the skills that are needed rather than the need to speak the native language.
> Hope this helps. Good luck in your search.



Thank you James. That is indeed very helpful. We are not really looking to move as we moved to Cyprus 2 years ago, but it is good to know what else is out there- since there is nothing here- and he might be willing to do some projects in Europe periodically rather than return to NY.


----------



## fishooX

Well from what I have been seeing most IT jobs are in Berlin. Basically the city has no other industries than the internet companies and cultural venues.


----------

